
Benchmarking Big Data SQL Platforms in the Cloud - jakebellacera
https://databricks.com/blog/2017/07/12/benchmarking-big-data-sql-platforms-in-the-cloud.html
======
dmatrix
I see loads of benefits with Spark 2.2.

------
dmatrix
Spark 2.2 shows some promise

